# Salamander has disappeared...?



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi folks

Have just been doing my regular turn over of substrate/tidying in the sals (09 spotteds) tank, and one of them has disappeared. Really confused, because I can truthfully say their enclosure is escape proof, and besides, my beastie room has undergone a few changes recently, with the moving of furniture etc so it's really unlikely that if he had escaped I wouldn't have found his body. 

I last saw him just under a week ago, but when I change their water bowl and feed them, I don't always see them both (and I don't go poking around all the time) so it never worried me until today, when I discovered he is definitely not in there 

Any ideas? I googled for info on cannibalism, and searched on here, but found little. They were both about the same size too, and kept well fed. 

I lost a recently rehomed turtle not long ago and now I'm paranoid about bad luck coming in 3s 

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i losta gecko once searched the entire viv....or did i

nope turns out there was tiny little nook that it was sleeping in under some decor you emptied the viv completely?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> i losta gecko once searched the entire viv....or did i
> 
> nope turns out there was tiny little nook that it was sleeping in under some decor you emptied the viv completely?


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

He/She will be in there just search everywhere up the sides in any nooks and crannies even on the inside ceiling..... animals can get into the weirdest positions and excellent hiders... if he is definately not in there it is best to assume it is lost?

which if that is the case I would double check the security of the enclosure?: victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Ta folks. I didn't empty it completely, I combed through all the substrate with my fingers, and took all the bark etc out. He's not in any nooks or up at the lid or anything like that. I'll have another look and empty it tomorrow.

I know escape is always a _bit_ possible. I covered any holes/gaps (even those I thought were too small to need it!) and none of the barriers are broken, so he hasn't escaped out of any of those. The lid sits flush to the tank with no gaps, and the opening hatch part of the lid has no gaps either. Only 'obvious' thing I can think of is if he climbed up and opened the lid hatch bit? :hmm:I'm going to go and weigh it down better right now!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ta folks. I didn't empty it completely, I combed through all the substrate with my fingers, and took all the bark etc out. He's not in any nooks or up at the lid or anything like that. I'll have another look and empty it tomorrow.
> 
> I know escape is always a _bit_ possible. I covered any holes/gaps (even those I thought were too small to need it!) and none of the barriers are broken, so he hasn't escaped out of any of those. The lid sits flush to the tank with no gaps, and the opening hatch part of the lid has no gaps either. Only 'obvious' thing I can think of is if he climbed up and opened the lid hatch bit? :hmm:I'm going to go and weigh it down better right now!


awwwww :-( well I am sory to hear that but if it turns up which I hope he/she dose let us know : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I will, thanks  Will post whatever the outcome is of Search No.2 tomorrow.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

well keep your hopes up,
i heard about someone, read it in a book, that lost their sal, 5 years later the plumber was installing a new bath and salamander popped his head out to say hello

is it possible you could have taken him out in the substrate, check all that to


----------

